# Unknown Cap Badge



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

Can anyone possibly identify the Cap Badge shown in the picture.
The red pennant on the right seems to indicate one of Furness Withy's associated companies as it has a letter F in gold and a black encircled disk with two red bands. The pale blue on the left has what seems to be a wheat sheaf. There was a Sheaf shipping company at one time but it had no connection with Furness Withy. One suggestion has been Furness Houlder Argentina Line

Jaydee


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

An interesting cap badge - it looks fairly modern if you count the last 50 years as modern. The Furness house flag looks right although the Furness Withy house flag was blue. The style of wheat sheaf looks very similar to that of Sheaf S.S Co Ltd - W.A Souter, Managers and yet as you say there does not seem to be any connection between the two companies other than they had their origins in the North East of England. Sheaf S.S Co together with associated Bamburgh Shipping Company was eventually sold to Ben Line in 1976.
As an aside but not related to this puzzle Furness Withy managed the Bowater fleet for a period.
I hope someone can come up with an answer.


----------



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

*Unknown Cap Badge.*

Jim.S.
Thanks for your reply. It looks as if this might be an attempt by someone to do a copy of the proper Furness Prince Cap Badge. The attached copy of such a badge has been sent to me which shows a Blue pennant on the right hand side with a black circle and two red bands and a Red pennant on the left hand side with a gold fleur de lis.
John Downs


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Could this be Furness Prince. I don't know but the Fleur-de-lis just makes me wonder.......pete


----------



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

Pete,
Yes, my second post is a proper Furness Prince Line badge, I can only conclude that my first unidentified one has been made by someone thinking it was Furness Prince Line.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

I attach a scan of my Furness Withy cap badge circa 1961

I hope we will get a solution to the ongoing question of the unknown cap badge that hints at Furness parentage.


----------



## saintfield (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaydee
The Prince Line badge has Prince of Wales feathers - not fleur-de lis.

sorry cannot help to identify the original badge in question - even the naval crown looks different?


----------

